# All Free & Clear Detergent



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anyone seen All Free Clear laundry detergent in Dubai? We are moving there in August and both my kids have pretty bad eczema. We use this detergent here in the States and it helps quite a bit. I'm hoping I can find it in the local stores once we move.

Thanks!


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

Haven't seen All Free and Clear, but we have had good luck with Waitrose Sensitive detergent since we've been here.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Organics supermarket in Dubai Mall has an extensive range of products of this nature. Safestway, on Sheikh Zayed Road, stocks US products. And it's worth checking the major supermarkets - Spinneys, Choitrams, Lulu as well as ParknShop on Al Wasel as they often randomly stock products. Worth noting - if you find it or even something that you particularly use, it's always worth buying up a stock as you may find it disappears for an undetermined period of time once the current stock runs out. Oh yes, almost forgot, try Carrefour and if you are in Ibn Battuta, Geant.


----------

